
Ask HN: Why isn't highspeed rail a thing in America? - 0wl3x
Was just considering how much of a difference it would make in the lives of people who ride the train regularly (especially in the northeast).  While being expensive and difficult, the benefits seem to fair outweight the cost.
======
PaulHoule
The Northeast is pretty crowded so if you're going to lay down tracks that are
straight enough for high speeds you are going to displace somebody.
Politically that is not easy to do.

------
jenkstom
I've always assumed the economics didn't work out because the US is just so
big. But I've never seen a detailed analysis.

~~~
melling
Yeah, we've got a long list of reasons why we don't have high-speed rail. I
think they're all wrong. China is just as big as the US, for example.

The next response will be something about population density. The response to
that will be Spain, France, etc.

At this point (decades after we should have) I imagine it's extremely
expensive to get the land for direct routes.

Our next plan is to build a hyperloop so we can taken the long way to go
between major cities.

China will have close to 25,000 miles of rail in another decade. They're also
increasing the speed. Should be a cost effective way to transport 1.4 billion
people

------
qbrass
Railroads aren't as good at lobbying as car companies and airlines who don't
want the competition.

